# Netflix signs up The Matrix, Babylon 5 creators to develop a new sci-fi series: Sense8



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

* Netflix signs up The Matrix, Babylon 5 creators to develop a new sci-fi series: Sense8*

Excerpt:

"Continuing its quest to sate subscribers' appetites with a flow of original content,Netflix has announced a new original series, _Sense8_. Due in late 2014, it's being developed by the Wachowskis of _The Matrix_, _V for Vendetta_, _Cloud Atlas_ and_Speed Racer_ fame, as well as J. Michael Straczynski, creator of _Babylon 5_. Details are thin, but the press release promises a "gripping global tale of minds linked and souls hunted" with a ten episode run for its first season."

Full Story Here


----------

